# Foxnews Rupert Murdoch obtains liquor license and new home...



## grizzer

13 acres in Bel-Air, CA of vines, winery (sells 1500 cases yr.) and a homestead --- along with $4 Million inventory of bottled wine.

The AG property tax tax exemption has gotta be massive 

The man knows how to retire - ridin in his limo, swigging his wine, and pulls into his city crib whose operating costs are nothing compared to neighbors...

Note to Oprah keep watching the calendar so's you don't trip over the residency minimum and those Jerry Brown sky high income taxes...

Too bad Foxnews will be run by his democrat left wing son to unleash the dogs of progressivism.  

http://blogs.wsj.com/developments/2...lion/?mod=WSJ_article_outbrain&obref=obinsite


----------

